
Materials - HackerThings - cmanolarakis
http://hackerthings.com/category/materials
======
Samuel_Michon
Very cool, and there's lots more at the source: <https://www.inventables.com/>

~~~
cpressey
While the catalogue is predominantly sourced from Inventables, there do seem
to be several other sources (United Nuclear, Amazon.com, SparkFun).

------
eksith
So it's a more discerning ThinkGeek... to other stores ;)

I must say, I found a few things I didn't think I needed, but I guess I do.
Being a tinkerer, I can see myself getting a wee bit out of hand here.

~~~
dhimes
I love this line. It made me LOL:

 _I found a few things I didn't think I needed, but I guess I do_

------
omra
Sadly, some of the items are no longer available at inventables (e.g.,
<https://www.inventables.com/technologies/magnetic-fluid> or
[https://www.inventables.com/technologies/temperature-
sensiti...](https://www.inventables.com/technologies/temperature-sensitive-
glass)).

------
stelonix
That site made me feel like I was looking at a cyberpunk shop inventory.

